
Process and thread fundamentals - luu
http://www.qnx.com/developers/docs/6.4.1/neutrino/getting_started/s1_procs.html#Fundamentals
======
velox_io
Is it me, or are semaphores overrated? There seems to be so much emphasis on
semaphores in textbooks & guides. Thread pools are just a footnote (if
mentioned at all). They did mention them in the article, at the bottom..

Yet in the real world, it's thread pools that are the go to when you need to
control the number of active threads. Can't think of any instances where
semaphores would be a better choice over thread pools.

Also, I wish I knew how important a role CPU cache plays in performance.
Another aspect which seems to be downplayed in academia.

~~~
stevewepay
You can't really compare thread pools to semaphores. They're don't have the
same intended use, where semaphores are a low-level synchronization mechanism
and thread pools are a bit higher up. In fact, I would wager that many, if not
most, implementations of thread pools use semaphores to some degree.

